# Pennywise



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Another attempt at Pennywise.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

I really like this. There's an understated air of malicious, sinister violence tautly awaiting to be unleashed. Now, I'm not saying I like _that_, but rather your effectiveness in conveying it.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not convinced I'm done with it. I just couldn't figure out where to go with it from here. It took me about 3 hours and I'll look at it tomorrow and maybe it'll look different. Thanks for your comment. I was going for the sinister look.


----------



## rapperthatdraws (May 19, 2013)

nice work, here is one i did awhile ago of pennywise, i drew him with a ballpoint pen. he was "PEN"-ny wise!


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

That's great,I love how you captured that laugh...That laugh sends icicles down my spine.


----------

